# Tips for beating MEQ with Tau?



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm very new at Tau, and before I sob over wasted money:shout: (this is the best sad face I can find:wink I'm battling my friend who's using my dad's Chaos SM.

So, I would appreciate general tips, such as wargear for Crisis Suits, maybe sample army lists, and whatnot. My resources are near infinite, so I don't need to worry bout model count. I'm playing 2000 pts. Thanks alot Heresy!

DestroyerHive


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Shas'el w/PR/MP/MT/HW-TL
3x3 Crisis Suits w/PR/MP/MT
6x FW
2x10 Kroot w/7 Hounds
8x Pathfinders w/Devilfish w/SMS, MT, DPods, Targeting Array
2x2 Piranha w/Fusion Blaster, Targeting Array, 1 w/DPod
2x Broadsides w/ASS, leader w/2x shield drones, HW-TL
2x Hammerheads w/Railgun, SMS, DPods, MT, TL

2000 on the dot IIRC. Block with Piranhas/drones/Kroot and keep shooting your Crisis suits using MLs to strip cover from a squad. Tau are an excellent army (still contrary to forum beliefs) when using the above tactics due to the sheer amount of firepower they put out and how hard it is to stop it. Ensure you Crisis suits JSJ behind Tanks to hide.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks! How many battles did you win with this list? (Out of how many) I'm still "experimenting" And how large should the Firewarrior squads be? Ten models per unit? Or is that one squad of 6, becaus I think you need at least 2 squads of Firewarriors.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi there,

The 2k list I run for Tau is the exact one that Kirbs just put up. I've done exceptionally well with that list, and, barring missing TL BS 5 railguns, do blow things up quite well. My opinion on Firewarriors is very low, I only take six because I have to, Kroot work better. Two sacrificial lines of Kroot, and the Piranhas speed to block enemy movement, then fire their meltaguns in subsequent turns.

Essentially, that list can de-mech well, then lay the smackdown on anything that comes out of the vehicles.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

^ pretty sure it's Stelek's list Ishamael, I run mine slightly differently but it's longer to write out lol.

@DestroyerHive; It's one squad of 6 FW since they do...well nothing. No idea on W/D/L ratio or how many games I've played (a lot, though my army is currently shelved as I got into my other armies currently in progress) but against noobs with unbalanced lists, you'll win assuming you can handle the list well. Agains the other "top-tier" armies or good and balanced lists it comes down to how well you block and how long your crisis suits last. If either of these falter, the other lists will start to gain the advantage as they can either get close to you or your firepower begins to slacken off.

I'd recommend reading the Tau articles found here. I'll be posting a rather extensive post on how to play these type of army lists later on my blog so watch out for that.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah, that list was lifted from YTTH. Think I'll need to make my sig a disclaimer.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

I play against a good bit of Tau as CSM and I've never really had trouble with lists like the one above. Granted I run a lot of anti-tank/CC monsters and cross the table fairly quickly. I do however, have trouble with the 84 Firewarrior/Broadside spam with Suit backup. Blows me off the table stupidly fast.

Honestly, building to beat your friends will only result in you losing friends. I recommend figuring out what you like about Tau and building lists around that.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Yeah, just take a list that can perform equally well against all comers and learn how to use that. It takes longer to get consistent wins, but you become more skilled at the game overall.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

Does our _wargame _of all things now need a disclaimer when help is asked for? I'm far from British, and I don't pay hundreds of dollars for a game in which I get my ass stomped by people that just tell me to "take what I like, it'll work out". Tried that. Got my ass kicked. 

List tailoring is the wrong thing to do, you'll just lose when you fight someone with a different army concept. However, balanced lists, like the aforementioned Tau, do well enough across the board to be quite viable.

Playing what you like is a shot in the dark for it being any good. My Khorne-themed CSM list:

Kharn
2x 8 Zerks, Pfist Champ, EA Rhino
7 Zerks, Pfist Champ, EA Rhino
3x Dreads, MM and EA
2x8 Lesser Daemons
3x Obliterators
Possessed Vindicator
Defiler

If I don't get first turn against that Tau list, I'm praying for cover. If I do get first turn, maybe the Defiler will do something, and the Oblits might harm a Hammerhead, the rest of the army is moving forward. They hit a Piranha wall on the Tau turn. The Railguns then make short work of the Defiler and Vindicator, while the suits fire at the transports. Probably markerlight the one Kharn is in, take its cover away, and force him to march. Bottom line is that the Tau are far back enough on the edge to keep my army away by way of blocking and Kroot walls, and this buys them successive turns to fire away with impunity until the enemy lies defeated.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Heh, perhaps include a link to said list/site in your disclaimer. :wink:


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Ishamael said:


> Does our _wargame _of all things now need a disclaimer when help is asked for? I'm far from British, and I don't pay hundreds of dollars for a game in which I get my ass stomped by people that just tell me to "take what I like, it'll work out". Tried that. Got my ass kicked...Playing what you like is a shot in the dark for it being any good.


No one said you couldn't make informed choices once you know what style of army you enjoy playing. 

Oh, and I like the Khorne list. It looks like a fun time. I might give it a try if I can get my hands on some Dreads.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Thanks guys! I just wish Firewarriors were better. I got 70 of 'em in the cabinet Well, I guess I'll try that out. Thanks!


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 26, 2008)

If you do want to give Firewarriors a go, if you send a PM to Underground Heretic, he's got a 2k Tau list that uses 4 squads with Devilfish. He really enjoys it.

Intereo: I've had some moderate success with that Chaos during competitive play, but it really depends on how nice my Dreadnoughts feel towards me.

 Fixed my sig a little more.


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

Article is up on Tau and 5th edition. Anyone who is interested in Tau or thinks Tau suck should read it. Link is below:

How To: Tau


----------

